# Use your noodle



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Just thought i'd impart a self discovered tip. I have been paddling with two pool noodles in the hull to save the yak from sinking. A constant frustration with whiting rigs and fishing aroung reefs etc is that rigs get bent or busted. re rigging takes time and to carry them has always been a pill. I saw a similar thing to this made of styrafoam on a charter. A pool noodle is a great rig/ trace holder. Just sink in the hook and wrap around till the loop or swivel is left, then make a small slice in the noodle to hold the end of the rig. It works a treat! Tight lines.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Top tip 

Might even use this one myself 8)

Nice one Matt


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Very impresive


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been wondering what to do with my pool noodle off cuts  Thanks!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn that's a bloody good idea, thanks for the tip.

Now where did my boy leave his pool noodle? :twisted:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Good idea. I use an old thong to hold rigs, they float to shore if you lose one overboard, but doesnt look as neat as yours.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

No probs peoples. Absolute pleasure to help out, this forum has provided me with loads of ideas that I never would have though of myself. 8)

Just gotta convince the fish that the rigs are as interesting as the noodle! :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ3wwrcAACpfgAAScIWAEjDjHAo/7/+gMADW0w1TQ9QAyDQANANAIp6NE2qeQTE2o0YNI0ZqYNTTQaRpPU2poZDIGho9QEJDK0pDB+m2GEEpUVBcQ1UIwEMVxigJjWErGtcXwDTJtbOFUYN0is8ywl0433NF6sl4BHkYJRSILX1NUqL0lcWCeBByYlLadMmoJCyb6I/p8VBkICA+DBmR8NGk9mBYhfpCbFI7mQLvuaCIMsXF6oCDLni07ToW8joiy1Asw2fb5CcaP+1ibhrrZdBKjQzR2DgbnjaijIAyVFK+AFC3oY1wqDkXckU4UJAN8MK3


----------

